# Nebula "vpn"



## cellini (Jan 29, 2020)

Have any one tried Nebula github? I was listening to techsnap episode 419: Nebulous Networking it sounds very interesting, but I think I will wait until I can get it on FreeBSD.
Or have some of you tried something similar?


----------



## LVLouisCyphre (Jan 30, 2020)

This looks like an alternative to DMVPN.  There's another discussion about it I commented on about earlier who's trying to implement DMVPN.  While I like the concept, DMVPN is more standards based as it's based on IETF standards.  Linux has an OpenNHRP.  FreeBSD already has the other three components of DMVPN; GRE tunneling, IPSec, BGP and OSPF.  I would look to see OpenNHRP implemented and in the ports collection or a Quagga or Zebra module long before Nebula and the Noise protocol is ported to FreeBSD unless someone wants to tackle that project.  Granted the MacOS port of Nebula and Noise probably won't be difficult as MacOS is FreeBSD based.


----------

